# Fire!



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I am not seeing this anywhere so. Last night Epona142 lost everything to an electrical fire. The house burnt to the ground, luckily her brother was able to make it out but several of her dogs perished in the fire. Her, her husband and her brother have nothing but what they were wearing. Please keep them in your prayers and if you can help in any way it would be appreciated.

Here is a donation page if you would like to donate money and if you want to send clothes or other items msg me.

http://igg.me/p/300699


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

That is horrible def. sending prayers to anyone in such a situation.:tear: I'm not recognizing that name??


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Kristina has been a member of this forum since 2008. She just does not post as much as she use to. She has K-n-S Farms and her blog.. http://knsfarm.blogspot.com/?m=0


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh no. That is horrible. My prayers go out to them for sure.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

How horrible. She and the family will be in my prayers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh how awful. They will definitely be in my prayers.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no! I will be praying. I am glad they are safe, but I am very sorry about the dogs.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How horrible !! Im so sorry for there losses 
Prayers sent !


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I will most definitely send a donation ASAP.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I prayed for her, I can't imagine the loss!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sending gift cards (started a thread a bit ago) and have her mailing address if anyone wants to send something (even a card of encouragement)


----------

